# I love CyclingTorrents.nl



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

That is all.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Orly.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it is pretty great as well. Only known about it for a few weeks but been fitting in as much viewing as possible, when not pedaling or working.

I'd love to see some more documentaries and stuff. Not all that into recent stages of some races.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

fallzboater said:


> I love CyclingTorrents.nl


I love you for telling me about this! . 
During the classics season I was trying to find a source like this, but gave up looking as I figured no one would be bothered to do it, a real gem thanks again for sharing it :thumbsup:


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Glad you like it. I have high-speed internet but no cable TV, and a Mac Mini plugged into a 46" LCD TV. Works great; the only frustrating thing is having to wait a day for someone to seed HD coverage with English commentary. I typically don't have time to watch live coverage, anyway.

I just watched the '85 Giro. Poor video quality, but neat to see LeMond, Moser, and Hinault duke it out, plus Kiefel and Hampsten's stage wins, along with Phinney, Roll, Heiden, Carmichael, et al. I went to the '84 Olympic road race in Mission Viejo as a kid, but never got to see anything but The Tour highlights on TV, back in the day. It's great to have this stuff available.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

Great site. I wouldn't have any access to the racing coverage otherwise.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

*Downloading time?*

I'm a live-streaming guy myself. I've half-heartedly fooled around with bit torrent in the past but aren't we talking about serious downloading time (several hours)? To use bit torrent you should basically commit to leaving your computer on 24/7 to allow for downloading of files, or am I missing something here?


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

No doubt streaming is good if available, and the quality is reasonable. It's often not, and I don't mind waiting a bit to download HD quality video (again, if available) that I can watch at my leisure. I do stream Netflix, Hulu, and NBC.com, but no bike racing. 

For torrents, I'm often able to do 500kbps to 1Mbps or more, so it normally takes less time to download than it does to watch the program. That's assuming enough seeders and good download speed (I'm usually over 30Mbps on speedtest.net). You do have to download the whole file before you can begin watching, of course. I'm using Transmission for the client, and I haven't found a file I can't play with VLC Media Player. I'm using a Mac Mini connected to my TV, and normally do leave the CPU on 24/7, so that I can seed files that I've already got (I have Transmission set to stop at a seed ratio of 2.0).


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

fallzboater, thx for the info. I'll have to look into this Mac Mini setup you have (I've got a PC). Sending video output from my computer to a flat screen TV is somewhere in the future for me. That way I can chill on the couch instead of sitting 12" in front of my computer all the time. I can see how it'd be worth it to have the high-quality bit torrent playback when you're watching on a 48" flat screen!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

its pretty easy all you need is a cable in your headphone socket on your computer going into the audio in on your tv  simples!


----------

